# Im Gästebuch HTML-Code deaktivieren?



## jackie05 (4. April 2006)

hallo,
ich möchte in mein Gästebuch aus sicherheitsgründen HTML Code Deaktivieren, wie mache ich das jetzt?

ich danke euch schonmal  

Gruss Christian


----------



## Gumbo (4. April 2006)

Erläutere „deaktivieren“. Möchtest du HTML-Tags einfach ersatzlos entfernen oder einfach „entschärfen“ oder was genau verstehst du in diesem Zusammenhang unter Deaktivieren von HTML?


----------



## Danielku15 (4. April 2006)

Ich denke das übliche sperren wovon es schon 100erte Threads gibt.

1x Kurz die Suche benutzen und man bekommt genügend Ergebnisse wo die Funktion [phpf]htmlentities[/phpf] vorgestellt wird.


----------



## jackie05 (4. April 2006)

also, ich gebe z.B. 
<font face="Arial" size="2"><b>Hallo</b></font> 
ein, dann wird ja Hallo Fett dargestellt, also HTML Tags möchte ich komplett entfernen, sowie JavaScript u.s.w. möchte ich auch entfernen, nur wie?
danke schonmal


----------



## jackie05 (4. April 2006)

toll, sehr witzig, weiss ich nach was ich suchen muss wegem HTML Code Deaktivieren, löööl


----------



## Gumbo (4. April 2006)

Die grundsätzliche Frage ist, ob die HTML-Tags einfach entfernt werden sollen, sodass etwa <i>foobar</i> zu „foobar“ wird, oder dass die HTML-Tags durch Zeichenreferenzen „entschärft“ werden, sodass „<i>foobar</i>“ dargestellt wird. Erstes kann mithilfe der strip_tags()-Funktion erreicht werden, zweites etwa mithilfe der htmlspecialchars()-Funktion.


----------



## Danielku15 (4. April 2006)

Zum Beispiel: "html sperren" im Board, "php html-sperren" in Google, da gibts doch schöne Ergebnisse.


----------

